# gear reduction???



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i am ordering a 18 percent as i will never put anything bigger then a 28 on my 300.....i use it for hunting also so gotta be reasonable....my question is i have never did a gear reduction in a honda, so i know somehwat how to do it but would love pics.....i cannot for the life of me find any on the net.....can someone pinpoint me in the right direction or give a very somewhat detailed instructions on how to go about doing it other then take clutch cover off take clutch out and mount new, i know there is more to it then that....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tbh no that's it. U take clutch cover off take clutch basket off put new clutch disk in the new gr basket then u take the wet clutch off known as the cintrifical clutch out the new gear behind it, make sure the bearing on inside of wet clutch u can see the words outside. Then u slap new basket in put all back together and bam u done


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

don't sound to bad at all. lilbigtonka where are you getting the 18%? Id like to get one for my 300 during the rebuild this winter.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am getting it from gotmuddy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lilbigtonka of u have any questions message me and I'll b glad to help


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks man I might need it the first time after that I should be a pro lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wish you had just gotten the parts yourself instead. But oh well.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O I know what parts I needed but after I did the math and my machine shop labor for the lathe it wasn't worth it so I just have to bite the bullet on this one


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Wish you had just gotten the parts yourself instead. But oh well.


why is that?

if you need any help just get ahold of me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you know why


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

no I dont. do you have a problem with me?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You really have to ask?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

yes, surely your not mad about something that happened 10 years ago.


----------

